# Lions All Star Game



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Class A wins again in both girls and boys last night in Bismarck. Sounds like they were great games. Wished I could have made it, but just didn't work out. They play again tonight in Fargo.

Highlights

Travis Mertens led Class A boys scoring. He is going on to Lake Region State College. Should be a great asset to a team that is looking better every year. Hearing rumors they secured 6'8" and 6'10" on top of the all american guard they already have. Add Mertens and their big pickup from last year, Ryan Swallow and LRSC would look good this winter.

Rebecca Fieckert, Class B girl lead the ladies last night. Wow, how will she do at Kansas? Spoke to her about 2 months ago and she was just getting everything ready to move down there. Great ball player and hopefully she will fill in nicely with U of K.

Anybody attend last night? Anybody going to Fargo tonight to watch?


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Second night of the Lions All Star game belonged to once again Travis Mertens and Rebecca Fieckert. Two outstanding ball players in ND.

Congratulations to all of our ND men's and women's Lions players.

If anyone went to see the game, can someone explain why Mertens got a technical foul?? He claims in the paper he doesn't know why he was called for the technical foul??


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

i seen that also, I just figured it was the Class A newspapers trying to cover something up, but obviously noone wanted to talk about it. How can you get a technical for diving for a loose ball????????? I've been away from the game for too long :lol:


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

if ya ask me it was chippy the entire game. mertens gave a pretty flagrent elbow and got T'd up, couldnt here what/if he said anything. but it looked a little retalitory and that's usually the guy that gets the whistle


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

figured there was more to the story that The Forum forgot to mention. but it's part of the game too, bangin bodies havin a good time :x


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Here in Devils Lake Mertens is saying that he doesn't know why he got the technical. :huh:


----------

